# pb-6 wiring alltrax7245



## jr dragster (Oct 11, 2010)

have a pb6 on the jr dragster with a micro switch on it
the daughter is having a hard time staging the car the same way 
every time with the on and off the throttle to lock in the contactor
can i put a switch on the steering wheel that would lock the 
contactor??then just adjust the foot pedal to have the micro switch engaged
all the time ?and the switch would hold the contactor on ?
thanks


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Just put a switch on the contactor. The Contactor using the microswitch is more for golf carts. I'd just put it on a switch and use the microswitch for enable, or don't use it at all.


----------



## poprock (Apr 29, 2010)

Or adjust the gap on the potbox throttle lever so that there is a distinct gap between switch closing and potentiometer activating. Probably not desirable for fast starts but still works as a safety feature. I have mine set this way to compensate for kids who have a tendency to floor the throttle.


----------

